# 2009 Maxima Manual Transmission?



## Soldier0117 (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if the 2009 maxima will have an option for a 6 speed manual? Also what nissan sedan do you think has the best performance?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Nissan/Infiniti News Room



> All 2009 Maximas come equipped with a revised Xtronic CVT™


And go buy a G35. Or wait for the G37 sedan.


----------

